
The AI That Knows Exactly What You Want to Eat - zwieback
https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2018/12/gastrograph-flavor-goes-digital/577270/
======
JasonCEC
Hey Everyone... CEO of AFS here. Happy to answer questions as they come up.

